# Zoro Vs. Erza



## Warlordgab (Nov 11, 2016)

One Piece Vs. Fairy Tail



*VS*


*
Location:* Loguetown (One Piece)
*Distance: *50m
*Knowledge:* None
*Mindset:* IC
*Conditions/Restrictions:*
* "Because she's Erza" si disabled XD

I was planning to do this long ago. So now is time to discuss once again that triple-megaton scaling, and how Zoro could possibly overcome this...

Who wins?


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 11, 2016)

wt triple megaton scaling?


----------



## Ashi (Nov 11, 2016)

the better character wins


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 11, 2016)

^ That would be Zoro... but he only has double-digit megaton for his power/dura


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Nov 11, 2016)

Shouldn't erza scale to the 7gigatons for blocking END natsu and IDS gray punches if so she curbstomps


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 11, 2016)

GoldGournetChef said:


> Shouldn't erza scale to the 7gigatons for blocking END natsu and IDS gray punches if so she curbstomps


she doesnt get "Because shes Erza" here, so no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 11, 2016)

Dont know who'll win but Jellal gets cucked here


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 11, 2016)

Zoro has superior cutting power and swordsmanship compared to Erza, who more often than not relies on brute force.

His Haki of Observation is also good enough to be able to predict the movements of his foes, sense the "breath of all living things", and by knowing that breath can "choose" what to cut, be it steel or anything else.

Oh, and don't forget his inhuman levels of endurance and tolerance of pain.


----------



## Akira1993 (Nov 11, 2016)

Unfortunately, Erza destroy him soo easily

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 11, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> she doesnt get "Because shes Erza" here, so no



Someone actually read the OP 



Catalyst75 said:


> Zoro has superior cutting power and swordsmanship compared to Erza, who more often than not relies on brute force.
> 
> His Haki of Observation is also good enough to be able to predict the movements of his foes, sense the "breath of all living things", and by knowing that breath can "choose" what to cut, be it steel or anything else.
> 
> Oh, and don't forget his inhuman levels of endurance and tolerance of pain.



11 megatons slashes and durability. Erza still gets triple-digit megaton... but the COO argument is worth of consideration. I don't recall any significant COO feats from Zoro, does someone here can provide something in this regard?


----------



## EternalRage (Nov 11, 2016)

Haki will be disabled with Nakagami armor and Erza has higher DC/durability

Only advantage Zoro has is speed

And btw Erza has far higher levels of endurance than Zoro

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 11, 2016)

Can I get a link (and a calc) to this triple-digit megaton feat?


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 11, 2016)

Triple-digit megaton calc here:

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Zern227 (Nov 11, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Someone actually read the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 11 megatons slashes and durability. Erza still gets triple-digit megaton... but the COO argument is worth of consideration. I don't recall any significant COO feats from Zoro, does someone here can provide something in this regard?


Most of Zoro's CoO feats are the sensing feats such as tracking Pica and sensing Carrot for recent examples. There isn't any blatant example of the pre-cog or any subtle one's I can think of at the top of my head.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 11, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> Most of Zoro's CoO feats are the sensing feats such as tracking Pica and sensing Carrot for recent examples. There isn't any blatant example of the pre-cog or any subtle one's I can think of at the top of my head.



There was back in the Mr. 1 fight, which is where the "breath of all things" comes from, and that is when he learned to cut steel.  



EternalRage said:


> Haki will be disabled with Nakagami armor and Erza has higher DC/durability
> 
> Only advantage Zoro has is speed
> 
> And btw Erza has far higher levels of endurance than Zoro



Then tell me about the time when Zoro took in *all* of Luffy's pain and exhaustion from fighting Moria, on top of his own injuries and fatigue from fighting Oars and Ryuma.  As a Rubber Man, Luffy can take in a lot of damage and exhaustion, and Kuma said that taking all that pain in, on top of his own, would kill Zoro.  Yet he took all that pain in, on top of the blood loss, and was conscious after all that for a time.

Not to mention that Zoro has, on occasion, lost so much blood *that it would kill anyone else*.  For example, fighting Hacchan and Arlong made him lose five liters of blood.  The average Human body only has 5.5 liters at most.  Yet Zoro survives through sheer force of will and the strength of his Heart (Word of God).  Not to mention that he beat Mr. 1 after having his entire stomach ripped open.  

And that was around the beginning of the series all the way up to the Time-skip.  Since the time-skip, not a single soul has ever drawn that much blood from Zoro, not even the bare minimum 1 liter that Buggy drew in the very early parts of the series.  

Also, I was not aware that Zoro's Armament Haki was something the Nakagami Armor could "negate".


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Nov 11, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Triple-digit megaton calc here:



So, my understanding is that Erza herself as never shown a triple-digit megaton feat but you can scale her up there cause she can hang with this guy? Also was that feat an outlier from the rest of what he has shown?


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 12, 2016)

EternalRage said:


> Haki will be disabled with Nakagami armor and Erza has higher DC/durability
> 
> Only advantage Zoro has is speed
> 
> And btw Erza has far higher levels of endurance than Zoro


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 12, 2016)

Also how is Haki disabled with Nakagami armor? 

Does Zoro secretly use magic that I must have missed?


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Dont know who'll win but Jellal gets cucked here



Zoro wouldn't smash the absolute lowest tier of quality. Jellal is safe AF

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ashi (Nov 12, 2016)

He will probs lose the Death Battle


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 12, 2016)

Not unless Screwupattack uses a real nasty calc stack for Zoro's thriller bark feat of adding Luffy's pain and damage to his own and claim Pacifista lasers are light speed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Divell (Nov 12, 2016)

Gonna say Erza, doubtfully she scales to 7 gigatons (because of various reasons, not even Natsu does), but she scales to higher 2 digits megatons without problem.


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

This Jag guy got some extreme hate boner for FT

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blαck (Nov 12, 2016)

Is Zoro really fighting erza in deathbattle? because with the way they do things I swear they're gonna take some shit out of context


----------



## Ashi (Nov 12, 2016)

Blαck said:


> Is Zoro really fighting erza in deathbattle? because with the way they do things I swear they're gonna take some shit out of context




Could Erza take out Pica tho?


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

AngelTensa said:


> Could Erza take out Pica tho?


Yeaah why not                            I'm sure she got the anti pika armor 

Jokes aside she did bust a city size cube with a drill kind of armor.   
  Zoro And Erza are the same in DC department with possible Island level speculation for both                                     Zoro definitely has the speed advantage tho, might as well blitz her if speed is not eqaulized.                            Not to mention Haki gives him the edge in every possible combat aspect                       It would be a good fight tho but Zoro is the better swordsman at the end of the day.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Yeaah why not                            I'm sure she got the anti pika armor
> 
> Jokes aside she did bust a city size cube with a drill kind of armor.
> Zoro And Erza are the same in DC department with possible Island level speculation for both                                     Zoro definitely has the speed advantage tho, might as well blitz her if speed is not eqaulized.                            Not to mention Haki gives him the edge in every possible combat aspect                       It would be a good fight tho but Zoro is the better swordsman at the end of the day.




INB4 Gaara vs Toph logic sinks in and Versatility >>>>>>>>>> Pure raw speed and power


----------



## Blαck (Nov 12, 2016)

AngelTensa said:


> Could Erza take out Pica tho?


As far as deathbattles is concerned she could probably take out thanos because she never gives up

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Divell (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> This Jag guy got some extreme hate boner for FT


No, just don't scale unless is completely proven.



Blαck said:


> Is Zoro really fighting erza in deathbattle? because with the way they do things I swear they're gonna take some shit out of context


He can also fight Kenshin or Kenpachi.


----------



## Crackle (Nov 12, 2016)

AngelTensa said:


> the better character wins


You think Erza is a better character?


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Nov 12, 2016)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> she doesnt get "Because shes Erza" here, so no


So she still gets the 50mt scale though


----------



## Crackle (Nov 12, 2016)

GoldGournetChef said:


> So she still gets the 50mt scale though


Island level actually. Base Natsu>Brandish. Erza stopped bloodlusted attacks from both Natsu and Gray simultaneously with one arm each while they were at their best and she was already heavily battle damaged.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 12, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Triple-digit megaton calc here:


Off panel feat

It could have taken twenty attacks for all we know in order to accomplish this

OBD has really fallen

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 12, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Island level actually. Base Natsu>Brandish. Erza stopped bloodlusted attacks from both Natsu and Gray simultaneously with one arm each while they were at their best and she was already heavily battle damaged.


No,it doesn't work like that.Brandish feat is pure hax.Natsu has a resistance to it,he doesn't have durability on par with 7 gigatons.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 12, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Island level actually. Base Natsu>Brandish. Erza stopped bloodlusted attacks from both Natsu and Gray simultaneously with one arm each while they were at their best and she was already heavily battle damaged.



Are we actually letting that feat slide? I mean if that wasn't some nakama shit I don't know what else it could be


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Off panel feat
> 
> It could have taken twenty attacks for all we know in order to accomplish this
> 
> OBD has really fallen



Yeah, what was the actual time frame on this? I see this floating around, but it doesn't look like it was done instantly.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, what was the actual time frame on this? I see this floating around, but it doesn't look like it was done instantly.


it happened between some events that transpired.Some spirrgan 12 meets another,Spriggan 12 with them heading to the guild.We then see Zeref and all of the Spriggans in the guild and that ice structure was already there.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 12, 2016)

Yeah, not sure how you can scale that. There's no time reference.


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 12, 2016)

erza is still hs+ if I recall, but she might get mhs for stopping the clash (even though that was kinda bs...) and invel was like zeref's right hand man, whilst erza was getting rekt by a fodder spriggan ajeel, invel was beaten by gray juiced up by extreme nakama power over a character who died and came back after 1 chapter.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 12, 2016)

Just so you guys know this is going to be the next death battle...


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Nov 12, 2016)

Blαck said:


> As far as deathbattles is concerned she could probably take out thanos because she never gives up


Not even funny


----------



## EternalRage (Nov 12, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> There was back in the Mr. 1 fight, which is where the "breath of all things" comes from, and that is when he learned to cut steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The things you named about Zoro is nothing compared to Erza's endurance feats

There is too many to list but a notable one is having her sense of pain enhanced extremely so that even wind hurts her

While in that state she took blows from one of the top 3 demons of Tartaros and defeated her

Also Nakagami armor negates the energy source of a person. Chakra, nen, magic, reiatsu, charyeok, etc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 12, 2016)

Notice how Tartaros' boss could tango with 50 megatons moustache king, same boss was defeated by Natsu and Gray before the latest timeskip...

So if current Erza is at least comparable to current Natsu and Gray she should be, just like these two, in the city level range

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 12, 2016)

Blαck said:


> Are we actually letting that feat slide? I mean if that wasn't some nakama shit I don't know what else it could be



I don't think even Iwan takes it seriously. 

@iwandesu


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> This Jag guy got some extreme hate boner for FT



Always, Broly-san


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

This death battle is going to be glorious 
No one will really care if Erza loses but on the other hand if Zoro take the L , rage of those fanboys will be endless .

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 12, 2016)

You think this rage can top the Toph vs Gaara or Dante vs Bayonetta rage?


----------



## Sablés (Nov 12, 2016)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, what was the actual time frame on this? I see this floating around, but it doesn't look like it was done instantly.



No timeframe.

Worth noting though that the Spriggan are first and foremost known for their range of their magic power and Brandish already demonstrated she could miniaturize an island. Whatshisface is stronger than her and ice attacks of this variety are never used sequentially in this series.

He goes on to create a blizzard that covers the entire area.



Erza doesn't scale to any of this.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> This death battle is going to be glorious
> No one will really care if Erza loses but on the other hand if Zoro take the L , rage of those fanboys will be endless .



You have no idea! I dared to say that Luffy could high diff Zoro in another forum and everyone went nuts! Everyone holds onto the idea that Zoro destroys Luffy, Doflamingo and even Cracker

If Zoro loses that battle, the amount of rage and saltiness will be insane!!!


----------



## Milkydean (Nov 12, 2016)

Jag77 said:


> Zoro wouldn't smash the absolute lowest tier of quality. Jellal is safe AF


Yeah because Zoro is gay

OT:Erza wins.


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> You have no idea! I dared to say that Luffy could high diff Zoro in another forum and everyone went nuts! Everyone holds onto the idea that Zoro destroys Luffy, Doflamingo and even Cracker
> 
> If Zoro loses that battle, the amount of rage and saltiness will be insane!!!


Internet folks take this way too seriously.


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 12, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Notice how Tartaros' boss could tango with 50 megatons moustache king, same boss was defeated by Natsu and Gray before the latest timeskip...
> 
> So if current Erza is at least comparable to current Natsu and Gray she should be, just like these two, in the city level range



Didn't Natsu and Gray only beat him through exploiting his weakness to demon slayer magic?


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 12, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Didn't Natsu and Gray only beat him through exploiting his weakness to demon slayer magic?



Not exactly when Natsu went DS he heavily injured that guy, he didn't kill him but left him wide open for Gray to finish him off via Devil Slaying arrow


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

Wait they use statement like "superman has no limits" in Death battle might as well use "it's because shes Erza" 

Damn I can here the wailing of One Piece fanboys already


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Wait they use statement like "superman has no limits" in Death battle might as well use "it's because shes Erza"
> 
> Damn I can here the wailing of One Piece fanboys already



The "because I'm Batman!" meme didn't save Bats from Spidey


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> The "because I'm Batman!" meme didn't save Bats from Spidey


Depends if they are biased or not 

The most accurate battle they've done would be Darth Vader vs Doom, Iron Man vs Lex Luthor and flash vs quick silver


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 12, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Not exactly when Natsu went DS he heavily injured that guy, he didn't kill him but left him wide open for Gray to finish him off via Devil Slaying arrow


? He took natsu's technique to the face then replied with "you will need to do better than that", at this point natsu had no magic power and the mard dude was about to kill him, but gray sniped him with magic that he is weak against.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 12, 2016)

Jag77 said:


> I don't think even Iwan takes it seriously.
> 
> @iwandesu


"Even"
Bitch pls I'm the first one to call bs on ft wank
No idea what you guys are talking about,tho


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Depends if they are biased or not
> 
> The most accurate battle they've done would be Darth Vader vs Doom, Iron Man vs Lex Luthor and flash vs quick silver



Pretty sure Iron Man vs Lex wasn't accurate.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 12, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Island level actually. Base Natsu>Brandish. Erza stopped bloodlusted attacks from both Natsu and Gray simultaneously with one arm each while they were at their best and she was already heavily battle damaged.


Bullshit 
erza is a wimp compared to natsu nowadays 
That shit was 100%plot


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 12, 2016)

So has it been confirmed zoro Vs erza in db?


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 12, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Bullshit
> erza is a wimp compared to natsu nowadays
> That shit was 100%plot


she is about to fight eileen, we dnt even need to wait for the fight to end, just put erza and wendy at MHS+ with island lvl scaling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 12, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> ? He took natsu's technique to the face then replied with "you will need to do better than that", at this point natsu had no magic power and the mard dude was about to kill him, but gray sniped him with magic that he is weak against.



He was briefly overwhelmed by DS!Natsu


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 12, 2016)

EternalRage said:


> he things you named about Zoro is nothing compared to Erza's endurance feats
> 
> There is too many to list but a notable one is having her sense of pain enhanced extremely so that even wind hurts her
> 
> ...



Haki isn't magic; it is pure force of will, and Zoro is no Devil Fruit user, so the Nakagami Armor's in-universe cheat code does not work on Zoro.  

And please, did you even read through Thriller Bark, ever?  An entire night of fighting; exhaustion from taking in the shadows of many other people to bulk up enough to take out Oars; the exhaustion from using Gear Second; and I recall at one point that Moriah, with all the shadows of Thriller Bark absorbed, trapped Luffy in a box and punched him with the same force that split Thriller Bark, an island-sized ship, in half.  

Zoro took all that pain into himself in a single instant, and the strain on his body was enough that his surroundings afterwards were drenched in his own blood.  *Yet was still standing long enough to convey a message to his crew member.  *And he was already exhausted and injured from his own battles.

"Heightened sense of pain" has got nothing on taking in all the pain another man sustained throughout the course of a night in a single instant.


*
*


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

Rooting for Erza on this one just for the lulz


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> Rooting for Erza on this one just for the lulz



Or maybe you want SA to get destroyed by Zoro fans XD


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Or maybe you want SA to get destroyed by Zoro fans XD


Zoro fans are nothing compared to goku fans, if SA went through Goku VS Superman two times then this is gonna be a walk through a park.
Seriously do u know the magnitude of rage that Goku VS Superman caused, a guy came to threatend SA in their studios as well as broomstick got a lot of threats in social media they even had to hire extra security just in case.
That was totally something else dude this is nothing.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 12, 2016)

@Brolypotence The second time was just bogus when it came to their reasoning.  Seriously, they enabled guys like Tonathan and Emperorofliberty with their whole "Superman is without limits" argument, and that whole "even if Goku could gather the energy *from multiple multiverses*" line in relation to his Spirit Bomb.

Not to mention that Wizards Magazine did the fight once before, and Goku won.


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> @Brolypotence The second time was just bogus when it came to their reasoning.  Seriously, they enabled guys like Tonathan and Emperorofliberty with their whole "Superman is without limits" argument, and that whole "even if Goku could gather the energy *from multiple multiverses*" line in relation to his Spirit Bomb.
> 
> Not to mention that Wizards Magazine did the fight once before, and Goku won.


They were probably pissed by the fan rage in the first battle so they decided to completely shit on Goku this time.
I am not even sure which version of Superman they used in the first battle was it the SA, new 52 or something else.
They used ssj4 that is non cannon, struggles to lift buildings and was getting cut by glasses.
At the end of the day the first win was legit because :-
The best DC feat till DBZ was Solar System level
The best speed they could get with calculation stacking was only two digit FTL
Gokus 400 ton argument, which was present even in the manga
Superman had large array of hax

I don't want to talk about the second one


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> I am not even sure which version of Superman they used in the first battle was it the SA, new 52 or something else.



Death Battle Superman - a composite of all of Superman's extreme high-end feats (arguably outliers), and taking all statements of "eternity" or "infinite" as literal-minded as possible.  Just like how Emperorofliberty and Tonathan would abuse such statements.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 12, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> They were probably pissed by the fan rage in the first battle so they decided to completely shit on Goku this time.
> I am not even sure which version of Superman they used in the first battle was it the SA, new 52 or something else.
> They used ssj4 that is non cannon, struggles to lift buildings and was getting cut by glasses.
> At the end of the day the first win was legit because :-
> ...


First was post crisis then second was that + new 52

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Nov 12, 2016)

I understand them being pissed due to the first fight but second one was avoidable and should've waited until super was over instead of making a complete ass of themselves cause that was when  goku got major upgrades.


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

Even if a fight happened right now SupeRman would still win cause that armoured version


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 12, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I understand them being pissed due to the first fight but second one was avoidable and should've waited until super was over instead of making a complete ass of themselves cause that was when  goku got major upgrades.



It was not long after that when Super hit Universe-level from the clash between Goku and Beerus.  And they have only gotten stronger, at least when you look at Goku and Vegeta's growth.  We still have no clue as to the upper limits of the top tiers.



Brolypotence said:


> Even if a fight happened right now SupeRman would still win cause that armoured version



The one literally powered by Plot and adorned with Plot Armor?

That isn't even a real Superman; it's a robot powered by the combined consciousness of Ultraman and Superman.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok, going back to the subject, best Erza can get without facing Irene is low end city level, which means Erza and Zoro are evenly match-ed in DC/dura...

If that's the case, shouldn't the victory go to the fastest of the two?


----------



## The Dark Flame (Nov 12, 2016)

Which would be Zoro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 12, 2016)

So when are they gonna upload the battle?


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 12, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> Ok, going back to the subject, best Erza can get without facing Irene is low end city level, which means Erza and Zoro are evenly match-ed in DC/dura...
> 
> If that's the case, shouldn't the victory go to the fastest of the two?



How's double digit Megaton small city?


----------



## Divell (Nov 12, 2016)

Claudio Swiss said:


> I understand them being pissed due to the first fight but second one was avoidable and should've waited until super was over instead of making a complete ass of themselves cause that was when  goku got major upgrades.


Though is understandable, some feats of Superman are simply... well... imposible. And the problem Superman works on that lv whenever he is at his best. They just took Superman at his best. The problem was the very fans, if they had waited for Goku Super to get some feats. And even so, Superman got some major upgrades in the New 52. The black hole feat as an example. Him fighting off Darkseid, and the rest of the league getting their power ups. Darkseid getting some power ups as well. Goku now is having feats for speed and strength that could potentially reach Superman's. But even so, there is some problems in there, Superman can always target Goku's brain just like he did in their second fight. As long as he has speed and that, he can win most people. They do are sometimes biased.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 13, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> How's double digit Megaton small city?



Without the triple-megaton calc, the best thing Erza gets is a double-megaton scaling (city level)


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2016)

erza takes it.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 13, 2016)

Efege said:


> erza takes it



As of now, that doesn't seem the case...

Erza's best scaling is not enough to outpower Zoro. And given Zoro has the speed advantage the match should go to him. The only way that can change is if Erza proves to be powerful/durable enough to defeat Irene



Brolypotence said:


> So when are they gonna upload the battle?



Possibly November 28th for Roosterteeth premium members, and November 30th for everyone


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> As of now, that doesn't seem the case...
> 
> Erza's best scaling is not enough to outpower Zoro. And given Zoro has the speed advantage the match should go to him. The only way that can change is if Erza proves to be powerful/durable enough to defeat Irene
> 
> ...


zoro is townlevel.erza is city+ with hax and more skill.the moment when you release that zoro is fodder

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 13, 2016)

Efege said:


> zoro is townlevel.



Sanji oneshots confirmed.


----------



## Steven (Nov 13, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Sanji oneshots confirmed.


by big mom?sure


----------



## kluang (Nov 14, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> You have no idea! I dared to say that Luffy could high diff Zoro in another forum and everyone went nuts! Everyone holds onto the idea that Zoro destroys Luffy, Doflamingo and even Cracker
> 
> If Zoro loses that battle, the amount of rage and saltiness will be insane!!!




Trump vs Hillary

Anime version.

Gender bender

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Naruto0116 (Nov 16, 2016)

Money's on Zoro winning. Either way, that Death Battle is going to cause some tears to fall. Better get your buckets and popcorn readied.


----------



## Veggie (Nov 16, 2016)

Naruto0116 said:


> Money's on Zoro winning. Either way, that Death Battle is going to cause some tears to fall. Better get your buckets and popcorn readied.


As mentioned by someone here, no one cares if Erza loses. A few chuckles here and there by some zolo fans. But if Erza wins, which I think she will, is going to cause some massive rage within the zolo and OP fanboys.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 16, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> As mentioned by someone here, no one cares if Erza loses. A few chuckles here and there by some zolo fans. But if Erza wins, which I think she will, is going to cause some massive rage within the zolo and OP fanboys.



As an One Piece fan myself I won't be that angry... unless they downplay Zoro

I can see them making this match a fight of speed (Zoro) Vs. arsenal (Erza), if they take Zoro's reaction/combat speed seriously. And I can see them making an argument for Erza's versatility...

But if they end up pulling off a downplay like they did with Cammy Vs. Sonya (botched "speed Vs arsenal" verdict that ignored dura feats and characters standings) I'll be pissed off!


----------



## Naruto0116 (Nov 16, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> As mentioned by someone here, no one cares if Erza loses. A few chuckles here and there by some zolo fans. But if Erza wins, which I think she will, is going to cause some massive rage within the zolo and OP fanboys.


Keywords. 'No one here'. I know of a few fans on a few other website that love Erza as much as Zoro, if not more. So yeah here no one may care but that doesn't mean elsewhere will be the same.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 16, 2016)

Naruto0116 said:


> Keywords. 'No one here'. I know of a few fans on a few other website that love Erza as much as Zoro, if not more. So yeah here no one may care but that doesn't mean elsewhere will be the same.



In regards to here, I think people like EternalRage would throw a fit if Erza lost.


----------



## Naruto0116 (Nov 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> In regards to here, I think people like EternalRage would throw a fit if Erza lost.


I stand corrected. One guy named 'EternalRage' will be livid.


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 16, 2016)

I will rage too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wayne (Nov 16, 2016)

I can already see it, the argument they're gonna make. 

Zoro wins, he can tank everything Erza can throw at him because he took on Luffy's pain.

Because we all know pain tolerance equals durability.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 16, 2016)

How do we treat DF powers? Do they equalize with anything? I wonder this because I want to know if OP Haki dispel is limited to inverse application only.


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2016)

nakagami armor will be zoros dead


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 16, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> How do we treat DF powers? Do they equalize with anything? I wonder this because I want to know if OP Haki dispel is limited to inverse application only.



If we're talking about Busoshoku Haki or COA Haki, it allows a combatant to harm a DF user "substantial body" or according to the translation I read "force their fluid bodies into solidity"

But when elemental mimicry is out of the way, the rest seems to depend on the DC/striking strentgh of the haki user


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 16, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> If we're talking about Busoshoku Haki or COA Haki, it allows a combatant to harm a DF user "substantial body" or according to the translation I read "force their fluid bodies into solidity"
> 
> But the rest seem to depend on the DC/striking force of the haki user


I'm also talking about resistance like sugar's transmutation, or Law's spatial hax. Vergo was thought to have had strong enough COA to block his slash, albeit Dofla was wrong, it means the idea exist that strong COA can block DF hax.


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 16, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> I'm also talking about resistance like sugar's transmutation, or Law's spatial hax. Vergo was thought to have had strong enough COA to block his slash, albeit Dofla was wrong, it means the idea exist that strong COA can block DF hax.



I'm not entirely sure about this one... I mean G2!Luffy could break through Boa sisters' COA just by means of raw strength

But I wouldn't discard the idea of a strong enough haki being able to provide some degree of defense against hax and elemental damage, while I can prove how it defends against elemental damage I can't prove the defense against hax


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 16, 2016)

Efege said:


> nakagami armor will be zoros dead



That's the kind of talk I was thinking of when I said EternalRage would throw a fit if Zoro wins.  Haki is not Magic; Haki is a product of the user's spirit.  The closest thing you get to "magic" in One Piece is the Devil Fruit abilities.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Nov 16, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> I'm not entirely sure about this one... I mean G2!Luffy could break through Boa sisters' COA just by means of raw strength
> 
> But I wouldn't discard the idea of a strong enough haki being able to provide some degree of defense against hax and elemental damage, while I can prove how it defends against elemental damage I can't prove the defense against hax


CoA is basically armor and can be used to boost you attack or defensive power, or SPECIFICALLY nullify devil fruit powers if your haki is strong enough. theres no hax resistance unless its a devil fruit basically


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> That's the kind of talk I was thinking of when I said EternalRage would throw a fit if Zoro wins.  Haki is not Magic; Haki is a product of the user's spirit.  The closest thing you get to "magic" in One Piece is the Devil Fruit abilities.


it calls verse equale...
not to say she have higher stats

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> That's the kind of talk I was thinking of when I said EternalRage would throw a fit if Zoro wins.  Haki is not Magic; Haki is a product of the user's spirit.  The closest thing you get to "magic" in One Piece is the Devil Fruit abilities.



I really hate to do this, I thought that by looking at both mangas I could find edvidence to support you argument but... I actually found the opposite

Fairy Tail's chapter 2 states that "magic", in their verse, is the manifestation of one's _spirit_ when connected to the flow of nature

One Piece chapter 597 states that "haki" is a dormant power within every living being and a concept no different from "presence" or "_spirit_"

Unfortunately, both concepts rely on spirit power or "ki". Good news is: Death Battle might not consider this given they did their best to make a difference between "ki" and "magic" for the Goku Vs. Superman episodes


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> I really hate to do this, I thought that by looking at both mangas I could find edvidence to support you argument but... I actually found the opposite
> 
> Fairy Tail's chapter 2 states that "magic", in their verse, is the manifestation of one's _spirit_ when connected to the flow of nature
> 
> ...


dont forget dante vs bayonetta.we know dante won but now wait.even the creator of both chars says bayonetta is stronger as dante.
and WoG>our talking.but here you can see how vs battles ignores anything.
or tracer vs spy.tracer blinks 7,yes 7!!! in a row.but she can only blink 3x


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 16, 2016)

Efege said:


> dont forget dante vs bayonetta.we know dante won but now wait.even the creator of both chars says bayonetta is stronger as dante.
> and WoG>our talking.but here you can see how vs battles ignores anything.
> or tracer vs spy.tracer blinks 7,yes 7!!! in a row.but she can only blink 3x



I know Dante Vs. Bayonetta was incredibly wrong... but what's wrong with Tracer Vs. Scout? I thought Tracer had a MHS scaling around here


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 16, 2016)

Efege said:


> dont forget dante vs bayonetta.we know dante won but now wait.even the creator of both chars says bayonetta is stronger as dante.
> and WoG>our talking.but here you can see how vs battles ignores anything.
> or tracer vs spy.tracer blinks 7,yes 7!!! in a row.but she can only blink 3x



Just pointing out that if Dante had better feats than Bayonetta (he doesn't, she shits on him) word of god wouldn't matter, we'd give the win to Dante anyway. As it stands, the creator agreeing Bayonetta wins is just a bonus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Nov 16, 2016)

Cloud vs Link was the worst one imo. The gap in stats is so massive, yet Link blocked Omnislash with the fucking Hylian Shield

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Sablés (Nov 16, 2016)

DB'll probably say Zoro wins because he doesn't use magic thus Nakagami won't work.

That said, this is a relatively balanced matchup with Zoro having the speed advantage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 16, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> I know Dante Vs. Bayonetta was incredibly wrong... but what's wrong with Tracer Vs. Scout? I thought Tracer had a MHS scaling around here


she have a limit with her blinks.3x and then she have a cd.wayne how fast she is,limit is a limit


Adamant soul said:


> Just pointing out that if Dante had better feats than Bayonetta (he doesn't, she shits on him) word of god wouldn't matter, we'd give the win to Dante anyway. As it stands, the creator agreeing Bayonetta wins is just a bonus.


WoG>you.stop try to make your word better
outside of this,she shits on dante and rape him


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 16, 2016)

Efege said:


> WoG>you.stop try to make your word better
> outside of this,she shits on dante and rape him



Where the source material/actual feats doesn't contradict WoG. That's the way it's always worked on this board though this isn't the thread for this discussion, especially since WoG in this case supports the feats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 16, 2016)

Vegetto said:


> As mentioned by someone here, no one cares if Erza loses. A few chuckles here and there by some zolo fans. But if Erza wins, which I think she will, is going to cause some massive rage within the zolo and OP fanboys.



A few chuckles? The whole OP fandom usually hates FT more than others, its going to either be a big party or a big pool of tears.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Nov 16, 2016)

I thought the whole WoG of Bayonetta beating Dante was disregarded, since the creator only worked on Devil May Cry 1, has no control over other DmC games and that Dante would be a gentlemen and lose. 

I know Bayonetta stomps his shit based on feats, but this WoG was debunked on the Screwattack forums IIRC. 

Would have to go through the thread and find the shit.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 16, 2016)

Going back on topic, just like @Sablés stated Zoro Vs. Erza turns out to be a balanced math with Zoro having the speed advantage. I'd just add that Erza's advantage is her arsenal


----------



## Roggiano (Nov 16, 2016)

Efege said:


> WoG>you.stop try to make your word better
> outside of this,she shits on dante and rape him


In the OBD, feats are king.  We take feats above all else.  If anything contradicts the feats, then they are almost always the thing disregarded rather than the feat.  This is what's been agreed upon by the regulars and veterans for years.  How everything else matches up to feats, how feats should be interpreted, etc. is what's generally debated... but almost never do we debate that something is above an on-panel/on-screen feat.

There are a few exceptions to the rule, as always... but those are exceptions, not the rule.  Of course, if there's any specific case you want to argue, that's what the meta-dome is for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jag77 (Nov 16, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> I really hate to do this, I thought that by looking at both mangas I could find edvidence to support you argument but... I actually found the opposite
> 
> Fairy Tail's chapter 2 states that "magic", in their verse, is the manifestation of one's _spirit_ when connected to the flow of nature
> 
> ...



So what you're saying is that Magic in FT is no different from the likes of Haki/Ki/Reaitsu/Chakra/Nen/Spirit Energy/Demon energy etc? 
I do clearly remember the description but to say Erza is going to manipulate all of these sounds all types of wrong. 
Isn't it literally latent spirit presence mixing with mana?


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 16, 2016)

Jag77 said:


> So what you're saying is that Magic in FT is no different from the likes of Haki/Ki/Reaitsu/Chakra/Nen/Spirit Energy/Demon energy etc?
> I do clearly remember the description but to say Erza is going to manipulate all of these sounds all types of wrong.
> Isn't it literally latent spirit presence mixing with mana?



Pretty much

There's no such thing as "mana" in Fairy Tail, and I haven't found a translation mentioning mana in the manga. All I found is that 'spirit flowing with nature' explanation

I only provided both mangas perspectives regarding their respective powers... how do you guys judge it is up to you

Still, all her Nakagami Armor "bended" were Minerva's attacks. So I doubt this could affect Zoro given he's a physical powerhouse


----------



## Imagine (Nov 16, 2016)

It's gonna be a fine shitshow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 16, 2016)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Cloud vs Link was the worst one imo. The gap in stats is so massive, yet Link blocked Omnislash with the fucking Hylian Shield



I believe that was the first time Screw Attack pulled their "omniversal-weight pillars" shenanigans.  First it was Cloud, then it was Tifa.  I wonder if pillars are short form for Wiz or Boomstick's manhood.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 16, 2016)

The worst DB is still probably Dante vs Bayonetta. In terms of results, the actual fight was great, though. 

DB rarely has two combatants where the feats and stats are so clean cut that it shouldn't have even happened. 

Flash vs Quicksilver was the biggest waste of time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EternalRage (Nov 16, 2016)

Catalyst75 said:


> In regards to here, I think people like EternalRage would throw a fit if Erza lost.


Throw a fit? 

You don't know me so stop assuming things 

Anyways I really dont care


----------



## saint rider 890 (Nov 16, 2016)

Brolypotence said:


> They were probably pissed by the fan rage in the first battle so they decided to completely shit on Goku this time.
> I am not even sure which version of Superman they used in the first battle was it the SA, new 52 or something else.
> They used ssj4 that is non cannon, struggles to lift buildings and was getting cut by glasses.
> At the end of the day the first win was legit because :-
> ...





Catalyst75 said:


> Death Battle Superman - a composite of all of Superman's extreme high-end feats (arguably outliers), and taking all statements of "eternity" or "infinite" as literal-minded as possible.  Just like how Emperorofliberty and Tonathan would abuse such statements.



Comparing Goku to Superman is not fair because Dragon Ball is only have one creator is Toriyama meanwhile Superman have many series with different author.

You know sometimes i just wonder which Superman is canon ? Pre-Crisis!Superman ,  Post-Crisis! Superman , DCAU!Superman or New 52 !Superman ?


----------



## Brolypotence (Nov 16, 2016)

All star Superman is the absolute besto


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 17, 2016)

EternalRage said:


> Also Nakagami armor negates the energy source of a person. Chakra, nen, magic, reiatsu, charyeok, etc.



Haki isn't energy. It never has been...


----------



## The World (Nov 17, 2016)

Efege said:


> she have a limit with her blinks.3x and then she have a cd.wayne how fast she is,limit is a limit
> 
> WoG>you.stop try to make your word better
> outside of this,she shits on dante and rape him


>WoG 

he hasn't even worked on Dante since the first game


----------



## Zern227 (Nov 17, 2016)

Dr. White said:


> I'm also talking about resistance like sugar's transmutation, or Law's spatial hax. Vergo was thought to have had strong enough COA to block his slash, albeit Dofla was wrong, it means the idea exist that strong COA can block DF hax.


Yeah it exists. Doflamingo was blocking Law's spacial slashed in Dressrosa.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 18, 2016)

Zern227 said:


> Yeah it exists. Doflamingo was blocking Law's spacial slashed in Dressrosa.



Now I have proof of haki providing hax resistance 

Thanks!


----------



## Crackle (Nov 19, 2016)

Why is this thread still Going on? Erza one shots people on Zoro's level....


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 19, 2016)

Crackle said:


> Why is this thread still Going on? Erza one shots people on Zoro's level....


Erza was pushed by ajeel who is not even on zoro's level

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 19, 2016)

To be fair, all Natsu and Gray could do to that Ajeel was slowing him down... IIRC Natsu and Gray are small city to city level


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 19, 2016)

Warlordgab said:


> To be fair, all Natsu and Gray could do to that Ajeel was slowing him down... IIRC Natsu and Gray are small city to *city level*


Not that natsu nor that gray
Gray and natsu needs acess to demon power to be island level
And natsu needs his post DKM usage powerup to be city level which is something he had no access till he unsealed DKM against Zeref.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 19, 2016)

ajeel shit bringing others down with him.


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 19, 2016)

I mean erza is definitely getting an island level powerup anytime soon so this is wathever
But so far she is still someone who gets a beatdown by people current non demon natsu wrecks


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 19, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I mean erza is definitely getting an island level powerup anytime soon so this is wathever


well if that's what the *ft expert* says so, then I'm prepared for an island lvl erza.
(lel a fking continental lvl erza from this coming fight wouldn't surprise me)


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 19, 2016)

howdy01 said:


> well if that's what the *ft expert* says so, then I'm prepared for an island lvl erza.
> (lel a fking continental lvl erza from this coming fight wouldn't surprise me)


I don't appreciate the title  
But yeah, lolerza is bounded to fight irene because she is erza


----------



## howdy01 (Nov 19, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I don't appreciate the title
> But yeah, lolerza is bounded to fight irene because she is erza


u liar, u look forward to the next ft chapter each week, u even go as far as to give up ur own time to make calc's for ft. I mean if that aint a fan then I don't know what is


----------



## EternalRage (Nov 19, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I don't appreciate the title


I'll take it


----------



## Xhominid (Nov 19, 2016)

Honestly the fight that pisses me off the most still is Yang vs. Tifa. 
The biggest waste of time fight is Quicksilver vs. The Flash(seriously, when even DC itself basically has someone who looks like The Flash beat all their speedsters including Quicksilver, what is the point of pretending that there is still a match to decide?)
The most disingenuous fight though is either Dante vs. Bayonetta(Where the downplay for Bayonetta and upping Dante's healing factor to absurd levels makes no sense since he can clearly be winded since DMC3), Ganondorf vs. Bowser(taking Ganondorf's "only being able to be taken down by holy weapons" as seriously as possible on top of his "death curse" despite it only being used on a living tree and being a damn Gohma meanwhile Bowser's body defense pretty much eat that thing for lunch) and Goku vs. Superman 2(doing that when Dragonball Super was announced and was actually going on so soon after the first one was just bullshit. Especially since there was really no new info at all even if you count BoTG or RoF to even bother trying to do a round 2. Let's not forget them trying to stupidly stretch around No Limits Superman despite that being wrong on even the best of days and downright deceiving at worst.)

If anything, I still see Erza winning though and them using some variation of "Because she's Erza".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Nov 19, 2016)

The cancer on YT regarding this battle is astonishing. The DB producers must be masochists or something. I sense death threats are gonna be made if Zoro loses, and it's a shame cause in hindsight it's a pretty good match with evenly matched characters

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Warlordgab (Nov 19, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I mean erza is definitely getting an island level powerup anytime soon so this is wathever
> But so far she is still someone who gets a beatdown by people current non demon natsu wrecks



Thanks for the information; it really clears up their standings 

Edit: I noticed Gray actually used Devil Slayer when slowing down Ajeel


----------

